

Ubisoft financial report shows PC and PS4 are its strongest platforms - frik
http://www.kitguru.net/channel/generaltech/matthew-wilson/ubisoft-financial-report-shows-pc-and-ps4-are-its-strongest-platforms/

======
frik

      Breakdown of sales by platform (3 Months 2015/16):
    
      27% ... PLAYSTATION® 4 
      23% ... PC
      14% ... Others (Mobile, ancillaries...)
      11% ... PLAYSTATION® 3
      11% ... XBOX ONE™
      11% ... XBOX 360™
       3% ... Wii™ & Wii U™
    

source: [https://www.ubisoftgroup.com/comsite_common/en-
US/images/55u...](https://www.ubisoftgroup.com/comsite_common/en-
US/images/55ubisoft%20q1%20fy16%20english%20finaltcm99211248.pdf)

